# Your Hobbit and/or Elf name



## MA-Caver (Sep 30, 2003)

These sites I got from another forum... for those who luv the Lord Of the Rings... 

http://www.chriswetherell.com/hobbit/default.asp 

to determine your hobbit name

http://www.chriswetherell.com/elf/

for your elf one

Celegorm Linwëlin is my Elf name 

Hambut Boggy-Hillocks my hobbit... not sure which one I like better. 

----------------
BTW the newest LOTR's trailer is here... awwesome 

http://www.apple.com/trailers/newline/returnoftheking/


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 30, 2003)

Hobbit name: Hambut Boffin of Whitfarrows

Elvish Name: Di'nendal Mithrandi'r

Cool...I am having my drivers license changed to my elvish name!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 30, 2003)

Mara Loamsdown of Deephallow   

(wouldn't that be kinda redundant.. it fits *G*)

 Ainariël Carnesîr     *thinking I like the accent marks ~!

*gonna change my license too~!!


----------



## pknox (Sep 30, 2003)

Hobbit:  Wilibald Gamwich of the Bree Gamwiches
Elvish: Golradir Táralóm


Good thing I wasn't an elven kid -- I don't know how long it would take to be able to spell and pronounce that name.  The hobbit one makes me hungry, because it sounds like "sandwich."


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 30, 2003)

Elvish Name:   Itarildë Arcamenel 
Hobbit Name:  Berylla Bulge of Hobbiton 

I like the Elvish name though I have no idea how to pronounce it.  Might use it in the future for LogD

Bulge????  Well that fits.  How'd they know?  

Dot


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 30, 2003)

Hobbitses:  Orangeblossom Peatfingers of Brockenborings 
Elvish:  Celebriän Elendil 

I can give ya one clue to pronouncing Elvish...C's are pronounced as K's...


I ran my best friend's names through that...they're the same...'course, my best friends are twins....hehe


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Sep 30, 2003)

Elrond Sáralondë 

Bulbo Barrows



Hmmmmmmmm.... I'm thinking the Elvish name sounds better, no?


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 30, 2003)

Dimple Bunce of Brockinborings





> Fëanáro Felagund


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Dimple Bunce of Brockinborings *



Hey you and Rusty are of the same Burrow.. cool beans hehee


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 30, 2003)

Drogo Brandybuck of Buckland 

Elrohir of Dorthonion 


Hummm Drogo...I like it!  Guess I'm related to Merry !!!


----------



## Shodan (Sep 30, 2003)

Hobit Name:  Bramblerose Gamgee-Took of Bywater

  Elf Name:  Eamane Telrunya

  Does that make me a relative of Sam?!!  That would be cool!!

:asian:  :karate:


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 30, 2003)

hey Shodan is a relative of Samwise and a Took! cool.

One thing for sure those elvish names would make for great passwords... just choose a friend or make up a name... 
but can't type in those cool accents though... oh well.


----------



## M F (Oct 1, 2003)

Marmadas Maggot- Hobbit
Arminas Telperien- Elf

The elf name is better, but I don't particularly care for either.


----------



## Andi (Oct 1, 2003)

Hey pknox, I think we must be related!  

Samwise Gamwich of the Bree Gamwiches 
Tuor Táralóm

Mad.


----------



## pknox (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Andi _
> *Hey pknox, I think we must be related!
> 
> Samwise Gamwich of the Bree Gamwiches
> ...



Cool!  Is your last name similar to mine?


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Cool!  Is your last name similar to mine? *




*pokes Pknox.. methinks Gamwiches is pretty similar


----------



## pknox (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **pokes Pknox.. methinks Gamwiches is pretty similar  *



 - I meant _real_ last name, silly.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> * - I meant real last name, silly. *



heheee but but but.. methinks he meant Hobbit name.. *soooooo fused I be.. *chortles*


----------



## pknox (Oct 1, 2003)

:rofl: 

a smile on my face yet again...thanks!


----------



## Andi (Oct 1, 2003)

Hehehe...nah, not that similar. Well I guess it is four letters with an o. Mohr. Maybe Knox and Mohr are related waaaaay back in some Tolkeinien realm.


----------



## pknox (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Andi _
> *Hehehe...nah, not that similar. Well I guess it is four letters with an o. Mohr. Maybe Knox and Mohr are related waaaaay back in some Tolkeinien realm. *



Could very well be.  I know I have quite a bit of Scotch Irish in my past, but I'm not sure about British.  One never knows...


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 1, 2003)

My hobbit name is:  Daisy Bumbleroot of Fair Downs 

Elf name:  Idril Celebrindal 

Ummm... I like the Elf name better.

- Ceicei


----------



## cdhall (Oct 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MACaver _
> *These sites I got from another forum... for those who luv the Lord Of the Rings... *



Guilty!  I'm re-reading the series now.  I just started the Two Towers the other night. I was surprised how many things were actually different, not just omitted in the Fellowship movie.

But I digress :-offtopic 



Elven Name: Celebrimbor Telemnar

Hobbit Name: Grigory Sandybanks of Frogmorton



I used different variants of my name to get each of the above and picked my favorite.  I'm probably not the only one who did that. 

I was interested to see that many of us chose to check/list our Elven name first....
I also like my Elven name better.
%think%


----------



## Aikikitty (Oct 13, 2003)

Hobbit Name---Tigerlily Brandybuck of Buckland  

Elven Name---Tamuríl of Dorthonion  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## MartialArtsChic (Oct 14, 2003)

Elf:  Nienna Arnatuile

Hobbit:  Dimple Bulge of Great Smials



I like the elf one best.  There's just something wrong about Dimple Bulge.........


MartialArtsChic


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 11, 2004)

Reviving


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 11, 2004)

Hobbit Name = *Milo Sandybanks*


Elfish Name =  *Amrod Nénharma*


----------



## Lisa (Aug 11, 2004)

Hobbit name = Primula Baggins of Bywater

Elf name = Ireth Anarion


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 11, 2004)

Bramblerose Chubb 

and

Eámanë Melwasúl


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 11, 2004)

Hobbit name:  Belladonna Overhill of Nobottle.

 Elvish name:  Aredhel Fefalas


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 11, 2004)

My elf name is *Elessar Telrúnya* My Hobbit name is *Till Gamgee-Took of Bywater *


----------



## kenpo tiger (Aug 11, 2004)

hobbit: *Bramblerose* Goldworthy of Michel Delving (Hey Feisty - omg!)

elf: Idril Tasartir

Nalia, She-Sulsa, and Feisty - notice our first names are flowers?


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Aug 11, 2004)

kenpo tiger - the eerie similarities are growing...!


----------



## Scout_379 (Aug 11, 2004)

hobbitness: Hob Loamsdown of Deephallow

elfin glory: Círdan Carnesîr


----------



## Tgace (Aug 11, 2004)

Orodreth Calmcacil 

Moro Danderfluff of Willowbottom 


"Thats officer Danderfluff to you pal!"


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 11, 2004)

Just be careful around Bic Lighters and Open Flame until you get that problem under control


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Aug 11, 2004)

hobbit Lily Danderfluff of Willowbottom 
elf Uruviel Calmcacil 


i think that if these were my name i'd be in trouble cause i couldn't say them


----------



## Tgace (Aug 11, 2004)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> hobbit Lily Danderfluff of Willowbottom
> elf Uruviel Calmcacil
> 
> 
> i think that if these were my name i'd be in trouble cause i couldn't say them


I think were related.


----------



## loki09789 (Aug 12, 2004)

Hambut Hamwich of Buckleberry Fern

and 

Dinendal Elensar

Question:

How are these translations being made?  I know that in the standard "Name" encyclopedia "Paul Martin" breaks down to "Paul = Small" and "Martin = Of Mars (war god) or warlike."  Whether these origins are characteristically accurate to me or not is another story....

Does this program trace back these 'definitions' and then find equivalents or is it just a Funyon game?  Tolkien was a linguistic maniac, so I would think that he would have established enough foundation for the 'meaning' to be pretty substantially based.


----------



## kenpo tiger (Aug 12, 2004)

Paul,

How are these translations being made? I know that in the standard "Name" encyclopedia "Paul Martin" breaks down to "Paul = Small" and "Martin = Of Mars (war god) or warlike." 
Does that mean you're related to John Carter of Mars?  KT


----------



## ppko (Aug 12, 2004)

Here is my hobbit name
Dimple Tighfield of Tookbank 
and here is my elf name
Fëanáro Lúinwë


----------

